# *Primal doggie food question...*



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone.
Wondering if any of you have tried the "PRIMAL FREEZEDRIED"
dog food???
It just came out the beginning of this month. (April).
Any feedback/comments on this??? 

Ingredients: Lamb Hearts, Lamb Livers, Ground Lamb Bones, Organic Kale, Organic Carrots, Organic Yams, Organic Broccoli, Organic Apples, Cranberries, Blueberries, Organic Pumpkin Seeds, Organic Sunflower Seeds, Organic Trace Minerals, Organic Parsley, Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, Salmon Oil, Coconut Oil, Organic Quinoa Sprout Powder, Organic Kelp, Alfalfa, Mixed Tocopherols (source of vitamin E).



*Lamb Formula...
*Crude Protein (min) 48% 
Crude Fat (min) 38% 
Crude Fiber (max) 1% 
Moisture (max) 3% 
Additional Product Information: 
Lamb 77% Organic Ingredients 30% 
Produce 20% Organ Meat 7% 
Supplements 3% Bone Content 6% 
CA-to-P ratio 1.14:1 

WOULD 48% PROTEIN BE TOO MUCH FOR A 7 LB. CHI.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, its not too high in protein. The ratios are not exactly I would like to see.... 20% veggies is a little high for my preference. I don't know what 30% organic ingredients means either. I'd rather see closer to 80% meat, 10% organs (half of that being liver), and 10% bone. That is the ratio I am comfortable with.

Having said that, it would probably be OK in a rotation of foods, especially if lamb is a protein source that is hard to find for you. But I would not feed it exclusively.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know much about it other than my boss feeds it to her Brussels Griffon (sp?). He loves it! I tried giving a nugget (I think it was the duck?) to Holly, but she turned her nose up at it. lol


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

BRODY'SMOM,
THANKS for the needed info. on Primal Freezedried.
How do you feel about "Natures Variety Freezedried"
"I was always kinda weary of the Production of it and the company.."
And I noticed it recommended as a supplemental feeding/etc... have to almost
give double if feeding soley it. ??

Natures Variety Freezedried...
Ingredients
Lamb, Lamb Heart, Lamb Liver, Pumpkinseeds, Apples, Carrots, Ground Lamb Bone, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseeds, Montmorillonite Clay, Chicken Eggs, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min): 40.0% Crude Fat (min): 30.0%
Crude Fiber (max): 8.0%
Moisture (max): 4.0%


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pmum said:


> BRODY'SMOM,
> THANKS for the needed info. on Primal Freezedried.
> How do you feel about "Natures Variety Freezedried"
> "I was always kinda weary of the Production of it and the company.."
> ...


Natures Variety has been around a long time. They really started the pre-made raw market several years ago as one of the first to come out with fresh foods for pets rather than kibble. I think they are a reputable company with an OK reputation. They do 'denature' their meats but this is true of ALL kibble companies. Most companies cannot provide human quality meats as it costs too much. I think that Honest Kitchen is one of the ones that DO say their products are produced in a human grade factory. But they don't have many formulas with added meat, you do have to add that in. 

If you are looking for a good quality pre-made (either frozen or freeze dried) I would recommend Stella and Chewy's very highly. They test every batch for pathogens and have an excellent reputation. Their products DO contain fruits and veggies (which I would prefer they leave out) but as far as pre-mades go, I believe they are top notch.

Another excellent food is ZiwiPeak which is air dried raw. Can't get better than that as far as quality and convenience, as it does not need refrigeration and can be scooped and fed just like kibble.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

THANK YOU Brody'sMom
I appreciate your valuable feedback!!!
I have heard of the other's you mentioned,
may have to go back and check them out again.
Thanks!! Blessings.


----------

